# Summenberechnung in while Schleife



## chillipalmer (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab da mal wieder ne Frage an euch.

Ich soll in einer Aufgabe ein Programm schreiben, welches die Summe der Zahlen von 1 bis 10 berechnet. Dafür soll eine While Schleife benutzt werden. Eine Variable soll in der While Schleife schrittweise von 1 bis 10 hoch gezählt werden und eine andere Variable in der die Summe schrittweise berechnet wird. 

Das hab ich bisher, ich komm aber auf keine Formel, die mir schrittweise die Summe berechnet. Die Summe ist ja summenzeichen von i=0 bis n=9 = (i+1), aber wie geb ich das in Java ein?


```
class Aufgabe4_5_NochMalSchleifen {
  public static void main (String[] args) {
    
    int i = 0;
    while (i <= 9) {
      i++;
      System.out.println("i= " + i);
      }
  }
}
```

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mrz 2009)

ein Hinweis zur Anzahl der Variablen:


> Eine Variable soll in der While Schleife schrittweise von 1 bis 10 hoch gezählt werden und eine andere Variable


mit nur einer Variablen i kommst du nicht weit


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mrz 2009)

chillipalmer hat gesagt.:


> und eine andere Variable in der die Summe schrittweise berechnet wird.
> 
> ..ich komm aber auf keine Formel, ..
> 
> Gruß



so zb


```
int i = 0;
         int summe =0;
         while (i <= 9) {
           i++;
           summe += i; //ist das selbe wie summe = summe+i;
           System.out.println("i= " + i);
         }
         System.out.println("Summe:"+summe);
       }
```


----------



## chillipalmer (3. Mrz 2009)

@ Slater: Das mit der 2. Variable wusste ich schon, aber wusste ja nicht wie ich die definieren soll...

@ ARadauer: Vielen Dank! Funktioniert super! Hab grad schon überlegt, was mit Gaus zu machen, aber funktioniert ja auch ohne.


----------



## System.exit(0) (3. Mrz 2009)

chillipalmer hat gesagt.:


> @ ARadauer: Vielen Dank! Funktioniert super! Hab grad schon überlegt, was mit Gaus zu machen, aber funktioniert ja auch ohne.



Kleiner Tipp: 

Immer die Aufgabe lesen und die Aufgabe erfüllen, die gestellt wurde. Nicht die Aufgabe, die man gerne hätte.

Die gestellte Aufgabe kann nicht mit der Summenformel von Gauss gelöst werden, weil du dann nur ein Statement hast und keine while-Schleife einsetzen kannst.

System.exit(0)


----------

